# Our trio of Ring Tailed Lemurs



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's a few pictures of our trio of ring tailed lemurs. 

Our hopefully pregnant female










One of the males










Enjoying a nana!










Our gorgeous boy that we very nearly lost over Christmas



















Sun worshippers










And an example of why they're on DWAL!! Vampire lemur!!










The boys


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

awwww they are lovely, I really like ring tailed lemurs :no1:


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

my brother LOVES these guys!
have you got apic of the enclosure if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

No, I never post enclosure pics mainly because there's always someone that has a dig about something which really p's me off :bash:. And besides that I'm never happy with the enclosures myself so I wouldn't post something I'm not happy with.


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

WOW, they are really nice looking animals.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Awwww fingers crossed for the female being pregnant 

What happened with your male? Glad he is okay


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Are they hand tame?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

brittone05 said:


> Awwww fingers crossed for the female being pregnant
> 
> What happened with your male? Glad he is okay


We had a pair originally, but we had to have the female euthanised as she (we discovered) had huge tumours in her stomach. We had trouble finding another RTL and he went downhill fast, just before Xmas we were having to syringe feed him, we'd bring him in to the front room to sit with us just to give him some socialisation! Bless him. We managed to find a pair and once he was back up to health (although still a little depressed) we picked them up. And now he is a completely different animal, we're thrilled!! 




Joshuashaw said:


> Are they hand tame?


The male we nearly lost is, you can sit and stroke him no problem, the other two will take food off you but aren't 100% confident around us, they'll soon settle down though.


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Sounds an amazing animal to be around, lucky you.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

They are beautiful, dont take this as a dig. i just question the ability of keeping them in captivity.
How do ou find them?
how much room do they have? how much interaction and stuff?
Just curious really, i think theyr amazing animals but i guess it goes with the typical primate keeping questions. Surely theyr too intelligent to keep properly with enough stimulation and acitivity?


----------

